# Saalbach - Leogang Verbindung



## iomaju (5. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollten demnächst mal nach Saalbach für ein paar Tage.
Wie ist die Verbindung nach Leogang mit dem Bike?
Kann man das machen mit Downhillern und Protection oder dauert das zu lange?
Idee ist in Saalbach wohnen und ein Tag nach Leogang in Bikepark fahren.

Danke für eure Tipps!

Grüße,
Iomaju


----------



## flyingscot (5. September 2009)

Ist zwar möglich aber ziemlich anstrengend. Man muss von der Kohlmais-Bahn rüber zur Asitzbahn Bergstation:
http://www.lift.at/fileadmin/bergbahnen_images/Panorama_SO_08.jpg

Landschaftlich herrlich und mit nem Enduro auch richtig spaßig. Mit Protektoren, Fullface und Big Bike aber nur teilweise fahrbar (wegen den Anstiegen) und ziemlich anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (5. September 2009)

zurück dann aber wieder nen Heidenspaß 

aber den Hinweg kpl. in Protektoren?
machbar ist das schon, wird nur keinen Spaß machen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. September 2009)

Weicheier.


----------



## flowbike (6. September 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Weicheier.


sagt ein Geniusfahrer


----------



## iomaju (6. September 2009)

ist das jemand schonmal gefahren? Wieviel hm und km sind das ca?
Ungefähre Fahrdauer?
Danke!


----------



## checkb (6. September 2009)

iomaju schrieb:


> ist das jemand schonmal gefahren? Wieviel hm und km sind das ca?
> Ungefähre Fahrdauer?
> Danke!




Mach Dir keine Gedanken man kann auch schieben. Ist ein toller Trail auf dem Rückweg und auf dem Hinweg werdet ihr öfters schieben müssen.

Ist bei mir schon 3 Jahre her, ich glaube war so 1 Stunde auf dem Hinweg.

checkb


----------



## flowbike (6. September 2009)

ich bin das Ding als Teil der Big5 gefahren, aber halt mim Enduro.
Aber so schlimm ist das nicht, der Trail ghet quasi immer am Bergrücken entlang mit "hin" einer leichten Steigung. Sind schätze ich mal ca. 250 HM, am Am Schluß gibts nen kurzen steilen Anstieg den man aber gut schieben kann.
Kilometer werden es kpl. bis zum Asitz ca. 8 sein.
Am Asitz oben könnt Ihr dann direkt in den "Hangman" einsteigen.


----------



## iomaju (6. September 2009)

Ok danke!
Dann probieren wir das mal aus! Am 18. gehts los!

Grüße


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. September 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> sagt ein Geniusfahrer


Ja. Weil's der Geniusfahrer ohne Jammern schon gemacht hat. Gefahren bin ich's aber mit einem Trek Fuel. Somit würde der Fusioncowboy den Scottpiloten der ja eine TREKschleuder gefahren hat in Punkto "Weichei" übertreffen. ... schon logisch, dass du mit deinem Federstuhl anders runter fährst als ich. Nur ein bisserl schieben wird einem durchtrainierten Sportler nicht schaden.


----------

